# Benny is limping



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Could my holidays get anymore stressful!? 

Tuesday night I was playing w/Ben. I threw his ball and as he ran to get it I saw him kinda trip on the doormat and start limping. Dh and I checked his leg out immediately. Not broken. He wasn't crying or yelping and he let us touch his foot without acting bothered. So we figured let's just see how he is the next day. 

Yesterday he seemed ok. Was walking on it fine. But then last night I notice the gimp again. Not holding the leg up but just a funny walk. (It's his back right leg). 

Well this morning he can barely walk on it. I really thought maybe he just bumped it and being he didn't act like he was in pain I didn't rush him to the vet. I'm gonna call this morning and get him an appt today. DH is off so he's gonna have to bring him b/c I can't leave the office today. 

I'm guessing he sprained it? I feel bad I didn't bring him to the vet yesterday but honestly how many times do we stub our foot and after a day or so we are fine? Am I a bad mommy? I feel like such a jerk.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tammy, I'm sorry about little Benny. You are not a bad mom. You responded the same way I would have. It doesn't sound like it is broken. It was an accident. Do tell us what the vet says. He'll be all right. :grouphug:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh my Benny boo boo. I was rough housing with Max and did the same thing when he was a puppy. I too watched it and the next day it was gone. I am sure he is in good hands with your DH. He will be just fine, give him lots of kisses. Max his Canadian brother from another mother hopes he feels better real soon. No your not a bad mommy, your a wonderful mommy. Hugs, PM me if you need anything and keep me posted....Hugs Lynda


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no! Not Benny! Tammy, don't punish yourself like that, I think we would have all assumed the same thing if he seemed fine. Please give him a hug and kiss from us and please keep us informed. We are hoping it's nothing serious and he shoudl be back to normal soon.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Tammy, I would have done just what you did. Benny probably pulled a muscle. I don't know about the rest of you guys, but when I do some out of the ordinary physical activity (like shoveling snow this morning) I won't ache tomorrow but I will ache two days from now. Keep us posted and hugs to you and Benny!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Tammy, I would have done just what you did. Benny probably pulled a muscle. I don't know about the rest of you guys, but when I do some out of the ordinary physical activity (like shoveling snow this morning) I won't ache tomorrow but I will ache two days from now. Keep us posted and hugs to you and Benny!


 Mary...what would the vet do for a muscle pull?

Dh just called. He thinks it's a strained muscle b/c BEnny was just running around trying to play but then he would limp a little. He doesn't think Ben needs to go to the vet b/c he doesn't think there is much that can be done but rest and let it heal. 

Anyone who has had dogs w/strained muscles what did you do? Was the vet able to do anything? Prescribe anything? Or did they just suggest rest?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> Mary...what would the vet do for a muscle pull?
> 
> Dh just called. He thinks it's a strained muscle b/c BEnny was just running around trying to play but then he would limp a little. He doesn't think Ben needs to go to the vet b/c he doesn't think there is much that can be done but rest and let it heal.
> 
> Anyone who has had dogs w/strained muscles what did you do? Was the vet able to do anything? Prescribe anything? Or did they just suggest rest?


What would my vet do? He'd check the knees and say "Knees are fine. He probably pulled a muscle. Don't let him run and jump for a couple of days. And leave a check for $75 on your way out." :w00t:

Tammy, honestly, I'm with your husband on this one.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

MaryH said:


> What would my vet do? He'd check the knees and say "Knees are fine. He probably pulled a muscle. Don't let him run and jump for a couple of days. And leave a check for $75 on your way out." :w00t:
> 
> Tammy, honestly, I'm with your husband on this one.


 Mary thank you! :HistericalSmiley:

That's what I was thinking would happen too. Spend an absurd amount of money and have the vet tell us to make him rest. I just get worried with the upcoming holiday weekend and not getting him to the vet.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh no, sweet little Benny, it doesnt sound serious to me, i hope hes doing better today!!:wub:
you are an amazing mom Tammy, and your babies know that!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy -
I'm so sorry this happened. Just what you didn't need but at least it isn't something way worse. You aren't a bad mom at all. Do you remember when Tyler jumped out of Jim's arms on the couch and I was in San Diego, 3000 miles away.:w00t: Jim said Tyler was limping and I told him not to take him to the vet until the next day if he was still limping. He was so he took him. So often we do something to ourselves and it feels sore and then gets better so that's why if they get do something to themselves like this and don't appeared very distressed it could work itself out after rest. Also there is such a thing as DOMS - delayed onset Muscle Soreness where it hurts two days later, not the next day. Know this from DH's marathon running. 
It sounds to me like it could be a muscle sprain or ligament stretch. Does Benny have any LP issues? I think you mainly have to worry if whatever he did is causing the knee to pop out of the track. I needed the vet to check that. I think Erik should take him to the vet at the very least for peace of mind, since it keeps happening sporadically. The vet will tell you what to do and also what not to do. I'm sending prayers. I really don't think this is any big thing but best to check. 
Give Benny lots of kisses from us.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with Snowbody. Benny needs to have the vet check his leg before the holiday weekend. Even if it is minor, the vet may prescribe an anti inflammatory.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Yikes!!! Sorry about Benny boy.....I am not an expert but I think if I were you, I would take Benny in just for a peace of mind.....I remember the fear/panic I had when Gemma Bean had that seizure months ago but it was on a Sunday so there were no vet office opened near by...I would hate to see you be in anxiety like that bc it is the holiday weekend. I hope Benny heals soon!! Sorry you have to deal with the stress before Christmas! ((HUGS))


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Alright it's scheduled. Erik is bringing him at 12:15. It's probably nothing but I have enough to worry about on Christmas weekend. I dont' need to spend the weekend worrying about Ben's leg. I'll update after he calls me. 

Thank you so much for all the advice!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ good call Tam. I pray there is nothing wrong!! Merry Christmas Tammy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You will be more settled I think w/little Benny over the long wk-end. Praying all the best for him. How old is he now?
Take a deep breath----life happens. God give you peace.
hugs, sandi & kitzi


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I will be praying for little Benny. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I get a text from Erik that says, "broken hip and fractured foot. 1/2 body cast for 3 weeks!" WHAT A JERK OF A HUSBAND I HAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for freaking me out! :w00t:

He's fine. The vet said it's from his LP in that leg. She thinks he just agitated it. Gave anti inflam pills for 10 days and complete rest for a week! She said it it's not improved after the 10 days then they will do xrays. She said he may never need the surgury for his LP....this could just be a one time thing that happened. I sure hope so. My poor lil guy. 

Erik said Ben was so good and told me the staff said Benny was the most behaved patient they had all day! LOL :blink:

Thank you for all the concern and advice. I feel better knowing he went and it actually didn't even cost that much. Amen b/c those holiday bills are rough right now!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no! I am sorry to read about Benny  
and no, it wasn't your fault (((hugs)))
I hope his leg gets back to itself in no time. Even if it is minor, I am still glad that he is scheduled for a vet visit.
please give him tones of kisses from me 
hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> I get a text from Erik that says, "broken hip and fractured foot. 1/2 body cast for 3 weeks!" WHAT A JERK OF A HUSBAND I HAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for freaking me out! :w00t:
> 
> He's fine. The vet said it's from his LP in that leg. She thinks he just agitated it. Gave anti inflam pills for 10 days and complete rest for a week! She said it it's not improved after the 10 days then they will do xrays. She said he may never need the surgury for his LP....this could just be a one time thing that happened. I sure hope so. My poor lil guy.
> 
> ...


I think you and I were typing at the same time because I did not see this post until after i hit submit. 

Oh I am so happy to read this (aside from your DH's first comment of course lol) 
kisses are sent to precious Benny :wub: rest well you precious little one; I luv ya
hugs
Kat


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> I get a text from Erik that says, "broken hip and fractured foot. 1/2 body cast for 3 weeks!" WHAT A JERK OF A HUSBAND I HAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for freaking me out! :w00t:
> 
> He's fine. The vet said it's from his LP in that leg. She thinks he just agitated it. Gave anti inflam pills for 10 days and complete rest for a week! She said it it's not improved after the 10 days then they will do xrays. She said he may never need the surgury for his LP....this could just be a one time thing that happened. I sure hope so. My poor lil guy.


Sorry, Tammy ... no sympathy from me ... I love your DH's sense of humor. :innocent:

I am, however, sending my sympathies to Bennie. The hardest part will be keeping him quiet. Lots of hugs to Bennie from all of us.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Benny, i hope the anti inflamitory pills and resting helps. Give Benny hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> I get a text from Erik that says, "broken hip and fractured foot. 1/2 body cast for 3 weeks!" WHAT A JERK OF A HUSBAND I HAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for freaking me out! :w00t:
> 
> He's fine. The vet said it's from his LP in that leg. She thinks he just agitated it. Gave anti inflam pills for 10 days and complete rest for a week! She said it it's not improved after the 10 days then they will do xrays. She said he may never need the surgury for his LP....this could just be a one time thing that happened. I sure hope so. My poor lil guy.
> 
> ...


So when's the divorce? :smrofl: I almost had a heart attack reading it when I first saw broken hip...then i kept reading and thought "Wise guy, huh" and Three Stooges nyuk, nyuk, nyuk. :HistericalSmiley: You know I love your DH especially after meeting him.:thumbsup:
I'm so happy that Erik took him and got the anti-inflam so benny will be more comfortable and that it seems as we all thought. Hey I think all us SM Aunties should take out a shingle -- "The Auntie Doctor is IN":thumbsup:
Tyler says: _"Bummer, dude. No jumping up and down for Christmas. :w00t:Next thing you know mom and dad won't let you have any champagne for New Years. Run, uh, limp away from home, buddy and come pick up the chicks in Vermont with me."_
Mommy: _Uh, Tyler. Those are chick-adees who have been flocking around you. They're little birds that we feed so they're attracted. You aren't that macho."_
Tyler: _ Benny I'm coming to your house. My mom just insulted my manliness.:angry:_

HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND HOPE 2011 IS HAPPY AND HEALTHY:smootch:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Sorry, Tammy ... no sympathy from me ... I love your DH's sense of humor. :innocent:
> 
> I am, however, sending my sympathies to Bennie. The hardest part will be keeping him quiet. Lots of hugs to Bennie from all of us.


 He's brutal Mary. Italain and a cop! :w00t:


Snowbody said:


> So when's the divorce? :smrofl: I almost had a heart attack reading it when I first saw broken hip...then i kept reading and thought "Wise guy, huh" and Three Stooges nyuk, nyuk, nyuk. :HistericalSmiley: You know I love your DH especially after meeting him.:thumbsup:
> I'm so happy that Erik took him and got the anti-inflam so benny will be more comfortable and that it seems as we all thought. Hey I think all us SM Aunties should take out a shingle -- "The Auntie Doctor is IN":thumbsup:
> Tyler says: _"Bummer, dude. No jumping up and down for Christmas. :w00t:Next thing you know mom and dad won't let you have any champagne for New Years. Run, uh, limp away from home, buddy and come pick up the chicks in Vermont with me."_
> Mommy: _Uh, Tyler. Those are chick-adees who have been flocking around you. They're little birds that we feed so they're attracted. You aren't that macho."_
> ...


 You always chear me up! My jaw hit the floor when I saw the text too! When I was debating on whether to call the vet or not, DH said, "go ask your dog friends!" LOL! All the times he makes fun of me and my dog friends and this time he was the one to told me to consult you!

Tyler....can you come to rehab w/BEnny? He needs his BFF for support!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking on Benny,I hope he's better soon!
Hugs,little man!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> He's brutal Mary. Italain and a cop! :w00t:
> 
> You always chear me up! My jaw hit the floor when I saw the text too! When I was debating on whether to call the vet or not, DH said, "go ask your dog friends!" LOL! All the times he makes fun of me and my dog friends and this time he was the one to told me to consult you!
> 
> *Tyler....can you come to rehab w/BEnny? He needs his BFF for support!*




Tyler: "I'm sorry Aunt Tammy. I'm being dognapped by those evil parents of min. :angry: I'll be thinking of you.":wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh no!!!!! When it rains, it pours! 

I'm glad you ended up taking him in - he'll feel much better with the anti-inflammatories. Probably just wanted some extra lovins and attention! 

Get better soon, little man!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww tammy m just know getting on , i did see about it in fb , im so happy u took him n u know what it is , hopefully he will feel better w his meds ... omg ur hubby got u good ... thank god its nothing serious like that .. 
hugs to benny poor baby !


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tammy where have I been:blink: how did I miss all this:huh: 

Oh yes that man of your has the cop sense of humor:HistericalSmiley: I know it well:wacko1::HistericalSmiley:maybe Erik needs coal in his sock:innocent::biggrin:
B&B has LP in her leg, and her knee goes out sometimes when she walks alot, the best you can do is have them rest and not run around as much, good luck with that.
You have been through so much in your life, and especially this Christmas is even harder. I have been praying for you and will continue. I pray you have a wonderful Christmas Eve and Christmas with laughter and love. Hugs to you my friend
Benny awntie is sooo glad you don't have to be in a cast, bet Santa is going to be especially good to you littleman:wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So glad that Benny is okay - I hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I almost had a heart attack when I read what your DH wrote! 

Glad he took him to the vet, though. Hoping he'll feel better quickly.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so glad you took Benny in before the weekend. The meds should help him feel more comfortable. Hang in there, girl. Merry Christmas to you and your family.:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh my not Benny...take care little fellow:wub:...now as for your DH this is what I want you to do...get your strong hand..curl all fingers down secure them with your thumb...pull your arm back and release with full force..just a little punch in his arm will do:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: or may a good swift kick..men they think they're so funny.:w00t: Glad you have meds for your boy. Have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Tammy, I'm glad that the vet thought it might be a one time thing. Hope Benny feels better over the next few days!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL @ the half body cast!! Glad Benny's ok


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Tammy where have I been:blink: how did I miss all this:huh:
> 
> Oh yes that man of your has the cop sense of humor:HistericalSmiley: I know it well:wacko1::HistericalSmiley:maybe Erik needs coal in his sock:innocent::biggrin:
> B&B has LP in her leg, and her knee goes out sometimes when she walks alot, the best you can do is have them rest and not run around as much, good luck with that.
> ...


 I know you can relate Paula! The funny thing is my MIL gave me a piece of coal many years ago that she used to put in Erik's stocking. She told me to use it when necessary. I'll see how his behavior is tonight LOL! He was awfully sweet with Benny at the vet though. So I think I may have to let that remark slide! 

Thank you my friend for all the prayers. You are so special to me Paula. You know how much I love you. xoxo


Ladysmom said:


> I almost had a heart attack when I read what your DH wrote!
> 
> Glad he took him to the vet, though. Hoping he'll feel better quickly.


 Me too Marj! A very loud "WHAT?!?!?!" came out of my mouth when I read his text!


mary-anderson said:


> Oh my not Benny...take care little fellow:wub:...now as for your DH this is what I want you to do...get your strong hand..curl all fingers down secure them with your thumb...pull your arm back and release with full force..just a little punch in his arm will do:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: or may a good swift kick..men they think they're so funny.:w00t: Glad you have meds for your boy. Have a very Merry Christmas.


 Ya know Mary, my DH does ju jit su (martial arts) and he often tries to practice on me! Not very fair if you ask me. However, I am no dummy. I have perfected some of those moves he uses on me and may just have to use it on him! :HistericalSmiley:


PreciousPrince said:


> LOL @ the half body cast!! Glad Benny's ok


 We can LOL about it now!


Thank you ladies for all your sweet comments. Benny is going to be ok. He was even trying to play last night which we felt horrible but we told him Dr's orders are no playing! So I took out the seek a treat toy Leslie gave us and he enjoyed playing with that and finding treats. He limped this morning when he woke up but by the time he was done pottying he was using all 4 paws again. It'll take him a few days but hopefully he'll start to feel better. Meanwhile, Emma is bored out of her mind. She misses beating on her brother. Poor Em...she just doesn't get the same joy when playing w/me or DH. She just LOVES her Benny. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this and so glad that Benny is doing better and will be fine. 
He'd better rest up because when he can play again Emma is going to be more than ready to give him a run for his money.
Hugs to you all. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy -- Men think the strangest things are FUNNY. NOT!!!

So glad that it's nothing serious and that the meds will make sweet little Benny more comfy.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

So relieved he is already feeling better!!!! Extra hugs for Em for missing her play buddy xoxox


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh Tammy, I'm sorry to hear about Benny. I was walking Jodi once and he went into reactive mode when he saw a dog. he was basically lunging with all his legs stiff and jumping at the same time. Then he wimpered and lay down and wouldn't walk, he'd stand up and lay down, refusing to walk I carried him home and he was fine later. He scared himself I think too. Another one of those moments that happens during a holiday or weekend. I hope he 's better today.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Yes Tammy thanks for the little heart attack....Oh give that Erik a citizens arrest from me...lol wink wink...and have your way with him....lol Yes my cousin trains the rookies in Toronto and he has been on the force over 30 years and he has the same sense of humour...lol Glad Benny boo boo is better and you will just have to get a toy wagon and roll him around in it...he he....Happy holidays....not too much egg nog girly...Kisses Lynda and Max


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So glad to hear Benny is better. Tammy, you can get Erik back on April Fools day!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's good to hear that everything's OK, it was a good idea to go afterall and not be second guessing all weekend. 

Jodi says..."Eweek, don't be a doofus!" 

but I love that he called us "dog friends" LOL


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Tammy, how's Benny doing? All better I hope and ready for a Happy New Year's Eve party?

I hope Erik isn't limping either! :w00t:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Much better Mary! Thank you for asking. And no limps from Erik either LOL!!!!!!! 

We got lobster tails and king crab. My lil family of 4 (Dh, me, B&E) will ring in the new year together!!!!!

Happy New Year Mary and everyone!!!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Good to hear Benny is doing better!

Happy New Year Tammy!!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> Much better Mary! Thank you for asking. And no limps from Erik either LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> We got lobster tails and king crab. My lil family of 4 (Dh, me, B&E) will ring in the new year together!!!!!
> 
> Happy New Year Mary and everyone!!!!!


Yum!! I'll bring the wine ... what time is dinner?

So glad to hear that no one is limping their way into the New Year!

Best wishes to all for a new year filled with good health, happiness and peace.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

So glad to hear Benny is doing well Tammy. Your dh sounds like my son. He's a cop too, LOL.:innocent:

Tell Benny to not go *too* wild on New Year's Eve...Happy New year!:chili:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Tammy, great that Benny is doing better is it healed now...? Love Lynda and Max


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yup 100% better! Back to being his cute, crazy self!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats great !


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry for the late replay but so glad Benny is 100% better!!:chili:


----------

